# Agr select plus for coach in midwest



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

This was a points run to gbb. I arrived cus 12:15, printed tickets and used select plus card to get into metropolitan lounge. It was crowded but better than waiting in other area. I had a seat for awhile but gave it up close to scheduled 1:15 boarding time. Of course did not board until 1:30 at same time as coach passengers. I was 6 person to board but given an ailse seat. Lady ahead of me and I snagged the window. She seemed oblivious. I got lucky. Lol.

Overall select plus added a better experience and I enjoyed free coke in the lounge. And the clean bathroom.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 26, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> Of course did not board until 1:30 at same time as coach passengers.


Interesting - the few times I have boarded coach from the lounge I have always gone out with the sleeper passengers. Did they not let you do that for some reason?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 26, 2011)

The thread title of "MUDWEST", was that a mis-type or not? :huh: Either way, it's appropriate! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 26, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> The thread title of "MUDWEST", was that a mis-type or not? :huh: Either way, it's appropriate! :lol:


Just for you, Dave - FIXED!


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

It was a typo. Oops.

I think they were busy and disorganized. Another case of Chicago stupid. A term I coined to describe the stupidity and lack of communication u see in Chicago all the time. You would think they could coordinate this so both groups of passengers would not be interfering with each other.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

SInce this was moved to trip reports, I'll keep the reports going. Lol

BNSF has work to do on the metra division. Very rough going over switches. On time out of napervile


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rolling through mendota. BNSF needs to do some work out here too


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

Upon departure from Princeton there was an announcement made offering to sell sleeper accommodations. This us unusual.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

Called ahead for a reservation 1 for the land mark creperie in Galesburg. This is why gbb is a favorite points run.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived gbb about 4:35. A brisk walk a block and a half to the land mark creperie where hostess ignored me for 5 minutes while socializing with another customer. Not a good start.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bc to myself on 382. Love having my own private varnish.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

And it's on the rear with immaculately clean railfan window!! Last 30 minutes spent looking out railfan window in railfan heaven.

One good thing about horizon cars is the railfan window.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 26, 2011)

They is on (almost) all trains too!

Although I did not like having Bedroom A on the EB CH-PDX, the thing that made up for it is that the 27 sleeper is the last car on the train! And thus the first car you walk to at CUS! Plus because it was set with roomettes first, the railfan window was about 10 feet from my door!




(You bet I stood there a lot!



)


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 26, 2011)

We are going to be a few minutes early. A great railfan day.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> SInce this was moved to trip reports, I'll keep the reports going. Lol
> 
> BNSF has work to do on the metra division. Very rough going over switches. On time out of napervile


But you have to admit that the get-a-way from CUS is faster than from most large city stations, outside of possibly the NEC.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> Called ahead for a reservation 1 for the land mark creperie in Galesburg. This is why gbb is a favorite points run.


Galesburg is also one of my favorites. But I usually wind up at Crappy's.


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> It was a typo. Oops.
> 
> I think they were busy and disorganized. Another case of Chicago stupid. A term I coined to describe the stupidity and lack of communication u see in Chicago all the time. You would think they could coordinate this so both groups of passengers would not be interfering with each other.


The communication (or lack thereof) situation in Chicago is really bizarre, considering the fancy "Glass House" and the fact that everyone and his/her dog seem to carry around one or two radios on their belts or collars as the case may be


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 2, 2011)

jis said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a typo. Oops.
> ...



Well if you every watched our french poodle Patrick play with a football, you can get a mental image of my opinion of the skills and capabilities of the people boarding trains in Chicago.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 2, 2011)

jis said:


> The communication (or lack thereof) situation in Chicago is really bizarre, considering the fancy "Glass House" and the fact that everyone and his/her dog seem to carry around one or two radios on their belts or collars as the case may be


I'm not sure that I'd consider the Glass House, fancy.

More like a couple of office cubicles with big glass windows sandwiched between the station and the tracks.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > The communication (or lack thereof) situation in Chicago is really bizarre, considering the fancy "Glass House" and the fact that everyone and his/her dog seem to carry around one or two radios on their belts or collars as the case may be
> ...


But I think you'll agree Alan, that the organization (lack of) and customer service attitude (extreme lack of) that pervades Amtrak's Chicago Gate Stalinistic employees is very poor....... beyond poor.

I'd give them an award for "extreme lack of professionalism" and a white paper study on how *NOT* to interact with the public. Exceptions of course, but overall, it's really bad.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 3, 2011)

Totally agree about the overall Poor CustomerRelations/Service Skills of the CI staff, maybe only approached by the Agents in Emeryville and a few of the Diner crews on some LD trains!

Of course there are exceptions as there is for any Service Industry folks! :help:


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't understand what you are describing about the communications in Chicago.

I have traveled through Chicago several times without any problems. I have always

found the station to be comfortable and convenient, although a bit crowded at times.


----------

